
Why are there no web designers in W3C? - david
http://www2.jeffcroft.com/blog/2007/aug/18/w3c-where-are-web-designers-and-developers/
======
bct
Browsers are free to implement portions of CSS3; it's not the W3C's fault that
they haven't (naturally, "they" in this sentence usually means "Internet
Explorer").

I don't envy the W3C's position; everybody knows HTML, so everybody's a
critic.

